# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify me and guessing my origin

## Balkan1992

Classify me and guessing my origin  :Smile: 
31693025_2020309848189255_1392232645638750208_n.jpg29853172_2006897342863839_1761579573_n.jpg

----------


## Balkan1992

Attachment 10109Attachment 10110

----------


## Balkan1992

No answer? :-(

----------


## Leandros

Any profile pics?

Y Haplogroup: I2(I-S17250)
mtDNA: U5b2a

----------


## Balkan1992

> Any profile pics?
> 
> Y Haplogroup: I2(I-S17250)
> mtDNA: U5b2a


Please, simple answers

----------


## XipeTotek

you look like italian and mediterranid

----------


## I1a3_Young

Your name says Balkan and your flag is set to Romania. That said, I suppose you look like you match your country.

----------


## Balkan1992

My DNA - 55% Balkan, 31% Greek, 11% Baltic, 1% Hebrew Ashkenazi.

----------


## Balkan1992

Attachment 10292 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## bigsnake49

Greek Macedonian/North Macedonian (Skopje)

----------

